# New Bad Ass Ibanez 5 String



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2007)

These look freaking gorgeous. I'm really tempted to pick one up. 5 string, trans blue poplar top, mahogany body, Bartolini pups...

Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: SR : SR655PB
The Ibanez Forum: 600 series
Buy Ibanez SR655PBBLM Limited Edition Poplar Burl 5 String Bass (Blue Moon) At Sam Ash


----------



## Leon (Jul 31, 2007)

that's hot!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 31, 2007)

Whoa, that's even gaudier than Caparison's hideous finishes! Ibanez really knows what's up!  We get shit like this but no RGA7s... :|


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a light transparent blue over burl poplar wood... not sure how that's gaudy... I'll acknowledge that the gold hardware would probably be better in chrome, but the finish is pretty straight forward


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 31, 2007)

technomancer said:


> It's a light transparent blue over burl poplar wood... not sure how that's gaudy... I'll acknowledge that the gold hardware would probably be better in chrome, but the finish is pretty straight forward


whoa! It doesn't even look like wood, that's not really a good thing, but Poplar was never a wood I thought looked good.


----------



## Gamba (Jul 31, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I'll acknowledge that the gold hardware would probably be better in chrome, but the finish is pretty straight forward


 
black perhaps?


----------



## rummy (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not fond of Ibanez basses, but that's one wicked looking bass!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 1, 2007)

Should be a nice bass. 7DT's girlfriend has an SR 5 string and it's very nice.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 1, 2007)

That bass is sexy! I saw a natural one in a picture someone took at NAMM. Looks good!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are very nice.  I've been wanting to get my hands on an SR just to have for recording purposes. I had my eye on a GN SR not too long ago and bid on it too but got outbid. I plan on getting a 5-string Ibanez SR in my collection.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow that looks really awesome.. I'm glad Ibanez has been dippin into news colors and finish ideas lately. I like almost all of them. Those new RGR Arctics looks rad imo, and this looks insane. I wish they give us a couple 7s with color options.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll have to show my bassist, he has a SR305 and used to have the 306 and is a big fan of Ibanez basses (I've played both that he owned and they do feel/sound great, but personally I'm more of a Fender/EBMM/Wal/Warwick kinda guy  ).


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 1, 2007)

what a gorgeous bass!


----------

